# is doc still working



## shon205 (Dec 3, 2008)

place order 26 of nov, no second e-mail or any thing card was not either 
went with atttitude


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 4, 2008)

I wish the Doc would officially go out of business, so there wouldn't be any more threads about how much he sucks.


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2008)

Last year the Dr said no more USA. Feds have targeted many of his shipments coming to USA. If you check seedbankupdate.com, he's listed as only shipping to certain countries.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 4, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> Last year the Dr said no more USA. Feds have targeted many of his shipments coming to USA. If you check seedbankupdate.com, he's listed as only shipping to certain countries.


 
I did recieve my seeds from the Doc, about 2 or 3 months ago.
I must have been lucky, Im not ordering any more from him either way.


----------



## Metro (Dec 4, 2008)

I've made many purchases from Seed Boutique this year just incase the same thing happens to them.


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 5, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> I wish the Doc would officially go out of business, so there wouldn't be any more threads about how much he sucks.



Did he call your mama a name? What's your beef? I have gotten all of my shipments from him, and most in three days. Two this month, two last, and so on. While all you guys were whining about how he doesn't ship here, or how you don't like him, I was recieving package after package without any problems, and never missed a beat.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 5, 2008)

You are one of the few. I had an ok experience with him, nothing to write home about. I had to bug him for over a month to fill the other half of my order that was "accidentally" left out.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 5, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Did he call your mama a name? What's your beef? I have gotten all of my shipments from him, and most in three days. Two this month, two last, and so on. While all you guys were whining about how he doesn't ship here, or how you don't like him, I was recieving package after package without any problems, and never missed a beat.


 
I have never ordered, and will never order from him.  However, if even 10% of the complaints I have heard about him are true, well.....

I haven't seen anywhere near as many complaints about Seed Boutique or Attitude, so why even bother with the Doc?  

Seed Boutique is #1 in my book.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 5, 2008)

I have ordered from Doc at least 8-10 times over the last 6 months, with NO issues at all. 5-7 day delivery.

My 2cents here.  

BUT, I do use Paypal and order online. No money orders sent, just pay online.

SB also is good. I have also ordered thru them probably 3-4 times in the last 6 months. SB took ALOT longer on 2 of the 3 orders. One order was wrong. But, I did get all the orders.

Personally, I ma done with seed ordering for a while. I have enough to go trhu for the next couple of years and make some moms from what I have.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 5, 2008)

I've gotten my seeds and very prompt emails but I've done business with  the Good Doc for a few years. It's a known fact that if you're on the East Coast OR you receive parcels through the Chicago postal hub that there's a good chance they'll be "sniffed" out. Sorry, just MO but Doc has never given me reason to hate. Much Peace and Love In All You Pursue Friend!


----------



## Growdude (Dec 5, 2008)

Yea both my orders were online orders with CC. np with either.


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 5, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> I have never ordered, and will never order from him. However, if even 10% of the complaints I have heard about him are true, well.....
> 
> I haven't seen anywhere near as many complaints about Seed Boutique or Attitude, so why even bother with the Doc?
> 
> Seed Boutique is #1 in my book.


 
I like the boutique also, I'm just saying that I see more good things than bad about the doc. 

I also order online though. And with my own CC,  I think this may be the difference in experiences.


----------

